# Strandberg Boden OS8 "Any day now"



## stinkoman (Sep 30, 2015)

I didn't see a thread on this. I emailed strandberg about when they are releasing the Boden OS8 and this was the response I got.

thanks for getting in touch.

Yes, they sure will! Any day now.

Best regards,
Ola

So take that for what its worth. Hopefully its the same price as the 6 and 7 string models.


----------



## Ian King (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sure that they will be the same price as the 6&7's to keep it consistent with the OS line.


----------



## stinkoman (Sep 30, 2015)

Ian King said:


> I'm sure that they will be the same price as the 6&7's to keep it consistent with the OS line.



I'm highly considering getting one if it is ,then it would still be in my budget. Nice to see a company offering higher string instruments as the same price as there other models.


----------



## Zinter (Sep 30, 2015)

I remember hearing they had to raise prices on the 6s because of how tight the margins were on the 7s. I'm expecting the 8s to be more expensive, I'm surprised he hasn't raised the prices on the more recent 7s


----------



## Wildebeest (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been waiting for this for a while. I played an OS 7 this summer and was blown away by how unique it felt. I need to play one much longer to see if my hands actually agree with the endurneck though.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh, color me interested.


----------



## VigilSerus (Oct 1, 2015)

Confirmed on their Facebook page







Now in blue?


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 1, 2015)

Mmm, blue. Makes me think of the CL Model. If I had money...I wouldn't have any once that comes out.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anybody know any details about the fan/scale? I'm kinda tempted to get one. The OS 7 I tried at Musikmesse was great.


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think the boden 8s are 28" on the low end, not sure of the high end? Very excited for this, I've been wanting a boden OS but I was holding out for the 8 string version. Glad I did, the new Blue looks really nice


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 1, 2015)

The Korean shop I browse has gotten a few OS6 and 7s in, so this is an 8 that _might_ actually show up here. My TAM10 is feeling a little lonely...


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 2, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> I think the boden 8s are 28" on the low end


That would be excellent!!! Just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Galeus708 (Oct 2, 2015)

I've been itching for a Strandberg 8-string for a while now, but I'm still not sure how I feel about Fanned Frets. I doubt any UK guitar shops stock them, and Strandberg only do that 'free return' thing in America. Perhaps I'll make the pilgrimage to Musikmesse this year, so I can try one out for myself before forking out the cash


----------



## pott (Oct 2, 2015)

Guitarguitar has them.


----------



## Galeus708 (Oct 2, 2015)

Do they actually have them in store? I've seen them on their website, but it just says "Pre-order", so I assume they're not around for trying.


----------



## Mattykoda (Oct 2, 2015)

28"-26.5" is what Rakuten and shimamura show


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hell yeah, perfect scales for a multi scale 8 in my opinion


----------



## oniduder (Oct 3, 2015)

been bugging this man for this a long time, thanks gods


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 3, 2015)

Yep, I may be down for one! I've never even touched one, so idk how they feel, but I think it would be a neat one to own. Not sure if I'll buy one right off, or wait for them to show up FS on here, but I'd love to mess around with one.


----------



## Mattykoda (Oct 3, 2015)

^ was just about to say paging Hollowway for another 8 string haha


----------



## Guitarrags (Oct 6, 2015)

Judging from the last pic Ola posted on Facebook, I'd say the OS 8 will be offered in a straight scale length!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 6, 2015)

Those two straight scale 8 strings have fancy tops, I don't think those are OS models.

"The two guitars the Haken guys are holding are their customs - the OS8 is the one Ola's holding" - reply on the pic


----------



## StevenC (Oct 6, 2015)

Guitarrags said:


> Judging from the last pic Ola posted on Facebook, I'd say the OS 8 will be offered in a straight scale length!



Those are Haken's customs:

https://strandbergguitars.com/portfolio_page/53-charlie-griffiths/

https://strandbergguitars.com/portfolio_page/54-richard-henshall/

The other guitar is the OS8, which will be 28-26.5" scale and all the other specs identical to the other OS guitars, ie maple tops, ash bodies, maple or rosewood board, EMGs and probably maple necks.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 6, 2015)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> "The two guitars the Haken guys are holding are their customs - the OS8 is the one Ola's holding" - reply on the pic



Always interesting to find oneself quoted from facebook to here! But yeah, Ola's got the Boden 8 - which I am very excited for, myself


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2015)

Ikkebe has 'em.

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãStrandberg Boden OS 8 [8-strings model] (Natural/Birdseye Maple)

They have some in natural, trans red, and trans black. Scale is 26.5-28.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 12, 2015)

Oooooh... Strandberg logo on the pickups.


----------



## asher (Oct 12, 2015)

Maybe time to move my 2228GW. It's a great guitar but I don't really ever play it, and imagine the thin neck would just kill me if I started to again..


----------



## Alice AKW (Oct 13, 2015)

I think the North American OS8's will have 808x's in them in lieu of the X bars, much like the OS7's (And much to my chagrin...)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd probably prefer 808x in mine, but I'm in Asia, so I'll probably only have access to the ones with xbars. 

If they pop up in Korea for a reasonably sane price (lol yeah right) _and_ with EMGs, I might not be able to talk myself out of it. Playing my TAM10 these days, I've found myself wishing the F# was juuuuust a little longer, so I could have a touch more tension without having to drill the tuner out and slap a bass string on it. The 26.5-28 fan would be great for that. I also want something with EMGs for my NDH/Industrial metal urges, so this would kill two birds with one stone.

Too bad _if_ these show up here (and that's a big "if"), they'll probably be in the neighborhood of $2200, since the OS6s are $2k in Korea. Ugh.


----------



## stinkoman (Oct 13, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ikkebe has 'em.
> 
> ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãStrandberg Boden OS 8 [8-strings model] (Natural/Birdseye Maple)
> 
> They have some in natural, trans red, and trans black. Scale is 26.5-28.



I like how you can cross both star wars and monty python together.

That natural looks really good. I think i'm still set on it but really just don't care for much of the colors offered.


----------



## Wildebeest (Oct 13, 2015)

Natural looks excellent in person, I played the OS they had at the Music Zoo for a good hour. I really can't contain how excited I am for the OS 8, I'm hoping to order one by the end of the year.


----------



## stinkoman (Oct 14, 2015)

They did confirm that it will be available in blue.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 15, 2015)

MOD EDIT:

Read the Marketplace rules.


----------



## pabloz (Oct 18, 2015)

I also read in Facebook they will be offering the OS boden 8 in blue.
I've got the 6 string version in natural and it looks great and feels even better. Love the fanned frets!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 19, 2015)

Alright guys, how does one order one of these? I haven't been watching the OS threads on these until now. Order from Ikebe, or will they show up in the US directly?


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 19, 2015)

They'll show up in the US for aure, not sure what's taking them so long. Like 2 weeks ago they said they had an announcement next week


----------



## TylerE (Oct 20, 2015)

Gassing SO SO hard for one of these. It will be mine.

I was after a Carvin Vader for a while, but the more I think about it I want a fanned fret instrument and Standberg is really the only game in town for that at a reasonable price point. (Don't really want an Agile...I want something LIGHT)


----------



## movingpictures (Oct 21, 2015)

TylerE said:


> Gassing SO SO hard for one of these. It will be mine.
> 
> I was after a Carvin Vader for a while, but the more I think about it I want a fanned fret instrument and Standberg is really the only game in town for that at a reasonable price point. (Don't really want an Agile...I want something LIGHT)



Ibanez has the new FF 8s...


----------



## naw38 (Oct 22, 2015)

Tried a Boden OS 8 in a store in Tokyo yesterday. And the day before. And an OS 7 the day before that. Three different shops, all stocking strandbergs. Beautiful guitars. I'm alone here with a credit card and I may end up in trouble with my wife upon my return.

Fairly certain it was an OS. $2590 Australian without tax.


----------



## Lepinkäinen (Oct 22, 2015)

This will probably be my first 8.

One thing I'm a bit concerned is that, even though Strandbergs are supposed to be very well balanced, is a bit bigger 8 string neck gonna cause some neckdive.

Geargods writen review stated that there's light imbalance with boden os 7. Some other say they are well balanced 

Thoughts/experiences with non-OS 8 string models, or even someone who has tried the japanese OS run?


----------



## jemfloral (Oct 22, 2015)

Lepinkäinen;4462747 said:


> Thoughts/experiences with non-OS 8 string models, or even someone who has tried the japanese OS run?



Haven't tried the Japanese OS8 run, but i've had a number of strandberg thus far. My Boden 8 didn't seem to have any neck dive, but I must admit that the specs were a bit different than these OS8s: mine had a (heavier) rosewood neck and a *solid* mahogany body instead of the much lighter chambered maple/swamp ash combination. For reference though, I have a Japanese OS7 and there is no neck dive whatsoever. Same thing for the CL7 model and the koaberg7. Everything is nicely balanced.

I wouldn't expect the 8 to have any issues with this, the guitars are insanely light overall and the ash and maple that they use is consistently very light. YMMV, of course.


----------



## narad (Oct 22, 2015)

naw38 said:


> Tried a Boden OS 8 in a store in Tokyo yesterday. And the day before. And an OS 7 the day before that. Three different shops, all stocking strandbergs. Beautiful guitars. I'm alone here with a credit card and I may end up in trouble with my wife upon my return.
> 
> Fairly certain it was an OS. $2590 Australian without tax.



I'm also in Tokyo trying out guitars ever day  Just in case you didn't know, Musicland KEY and Ikebe have tax-free policies so you can get refunded on your way out, so that quote should have you covered.


----------



## Insomnia (Oct 23, 2015)

Just wondering, but if anyone has actually seen an OS8 in the flesh in Japan, can you possibly post pics or even a tiny demo?


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 24, 2015)

anyone know what the price will be on the 8 stringed one in the US?


----------



## naw38 (Oct 27, 2015)

narad said:


> I'm also in Tokyo trying out guitars ever day  Just in case you didn't know, Musicland KEY and Ikebe have tax-free policies so you can get refunded on your way out, so that quote should have you covered.



In Shibuya? Yeah, I was aware of that. I'm terrible at math/numbers in english, so in nihongo I just can't. At all. Had to get the dude to show me the tax free price on a calculator. 

Didn't end up buying one though  Although my wife's now in Japan and I mentioned to her that "my guitar's falling apart and did you know that you can buy strand berg's in Shibuya?" So here's hoping.


----------



## TylerE (Oct 30, 2015)

They're up!

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-os-8/

I pulled the trigger on a blue one.


----------



## TylerE (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like this initial batch was 10 each in black and blue, with maple fretboards.

2 of the black and 1 of the blue (mine!) are already gone.


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2015)

Whoa, that's a vivid-ass blue. Nice.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 30, 2015)

dammit I want one. 2000 bucks is a great price for one. I see myself selling my Ibanez RG852 Prestige in order to get one.


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 31, 2015)

I love the blue but I think I'm going to wait for the natural/maple to be posted before I pull the trigger.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2015)

Love the black/maple version. Very tempted, but broke as a joke.


----------



## TylerE (Nov 4, 2015)

Getting closer and closer here. At last update my guitar is somewhere in Arkansas...should be here Friday.


----------



## Lepinkäinen (Nov 5, 2015)

I received mine yesterday from EU shop. 

Pretty stoked. I need to do some setup work, though, didn't have time for that yesterday. Rattle on the first and second frets on low strings, so some more relief and maybe higher action is needed. 

It's quite hard to understand from pics, how compact the thing is. With the bag the size looks almost closer to my ukulele than other guitars, and it's an 8!


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 5, 2015)

^

Full NGD is needed
Or at least a picture walk-through of it. I command ye. Go forth!


----------



## Lepinkäinen (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll take some proper pics at weekend. During winter time, light is such a scarce resource here in Finland, that the window of opportunity for photo shoot is rather limited.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 5, 2015)

I want one of these things, but I can't rationalize the $2000 price. 6 years ago, when 8s were rare I'd be all over it. But I'm just going to have to wait for a used one to pop up FS.


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2015)

what I wouldnt give for the black with maple board. $2000 though. Ouch. Im in the UK too so I bet customs tax would be MASSIVE on this too. Its just too much money.

a black Boden 8, with maple board and Lace deathbar/ X bars would be dream land stuff.


----------



## Galeus708 (Nov 6, 2015)

lewis said:


> what I wouldnt give for the black with maple board. $2000 though. Ouch. Im in the UK too so I bet customs tax would be MASSIVE on this too. Its just too much money.



Dude, you know you can buy from the Strandberg EU website, right? The price is 2095, + shipping, VAT included. It comes to around £1500-1600, depending on your shipping preferences.

Still pretty expensive, but perhaps not as much as you were expecting.


----------



## TylerE (Nov 6, 2015)

Getting very very close. Just waiting for it to be dropped off at the local FedEx office....should be in my possession within the next 2-3 hours.


----------



## Rollandbeast (Nov 6, 2015)

TylerE said:


> Getting very very close. Just waiting for it to be dropped off at the local FedEx office....should be in my possession within the next 2-3 hours.


 
Do a unboxing video!!!


----------



## TylerE (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll try. Don't have a camera mount but might be able to lead my iPhone on something


----------



## Halikus (Nov 16, 2015)

lewis said:


> what I wouldnt give for the black with maple board. $2000 though. Ouch. Im in the UK too so I bet customs tax would be MASSIVE on this too. Its just too much money.
> 
> a black Boden 8, with maple board and Lace deathbar/ X bars would be dream land stuff.



Been chatting with the guys from GuitarGuitar and they are trying to get some of the non EMG 7s/8s as the pickups are putting buyers off.


----------

